# Please help coding Unna Boots



## Hopp (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi!  Please help with correct way to code and get reimbursed
for Unna Boot -  Am I Allowed to code for an OV 99213, 
Unna Boot 29580 and Removal of Unna Boot 29700  for Ulcer lower
leg.    What Modifiers would I use as all relate to same prob.
TIA for any input
Deb, CPC


----------



## heathermc (Feb 4, 2011)

For unna boots we charge only 29580.  I'm curious as to why you are choosing 29700 for removal when that is simply removal of a cast.  Unna boots are purely an ace bandage with medicine infused within.


----------



## MyAAPC25 (Aug 28, 2015)

*Unna boot follow up services*

How should I code this unna boot service?  A patient follows up to have a change of unna boot of left lower leg. The left lower leg ulcer has healed and doesn?t require another unna boot pleacement.  However, at that same visit, the right lower leg now has an ulcer and an unna boot is then applied to the right lower leg only. Would it be appropriate to code a same day E/M with the new unna boot application to the other leg? Or since the removal of unna boot is included in application of the unna boot, would I code unna boot application with modifier 50?


----------

